#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Mega veiling RR Showequipment

## geenstijl21

Wegens beeindiging RR Showequipment een mega veiling met erg leuk audio spul!

R.R. Showequipment B.V. - Online veiling - Troostwijk

En NEE ik heb geen aandelen Troostwijk of RR en NEE ook geen vriendjes daar zitten. Ik geef gewoon een tip!

----------


## RayM

Dat is toch een behoorlijk bedrijf die in de top meedraait gezien de produkties die ze doen (deden).
De inventaris die in de brochure staat is ook niet misselijk.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Stonden ook al meerdere jaren met veel leuk spul op de pa markt in houten.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Het kwijl loopt me langs de lippen als ik alleen al dat magazijntje met outboardmeuk zie... *zucht*


/me droomt fijn verder

----------


## 4AC

Oei, al met al indrukwekkend lijstje. En het lijkt allemaal wel zo goed als nieuw.
Iemand een idee voor hoeveel die X-act's weg gaan?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## geenstijl21

Prijzen komen binnenkort op Troostwijk...Hoe ik het lees en begreep van een collega kun je ook rechtstreeks zaken doen met RR...dan ben je de veiling dus voor.

----------


## MusicXtra

Erg triest te zien dat een bedrijf dat al zo lang bestaat en met zo'n bedrevenheid wordt geleid ter ziele is gegaan....
Kan me alleen heel voorzichtig niet aan de indruk onttrekken dat er wel heel erg veel apparatuur aanwezig is. Misschien een, door apparatuur geilheid, verkeerd investeringsbeleid?

----------


## Koen van der K

... er staat niets bij over faillissement, 't kan ook gewoon 'n beeindiging zijn omdat er geen (directie)opvolger is oid.

Maar idd ... indrukwekkende partij materialen en apparatuur waaronder veel recent (2008) materiaal. Wist wel dat RR al heeeeel lang in de pro audio biz zat maar niet met zoveel "geschut".

----------


## geenstijl21

Het is ook een beeindiging en geen faillissement....

Terugloop van producties.

----------


## Koen van der K

... Ok, toch 'n flinke terugslag in die branche geweest dan, itt de rental / live / muziekinstrumenten / horeca-branche waar nagenoeg al m'n klanten 't nog steeds druk genoeg hebben. Van studio's kan ik me nog enigszins voorstellen dat daar weinig meer valt te verhapstukken op (semi)pro gebied maar loopt theater in het algemeen ook "kritischer" ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het is ook een beeindiging en geen faillissement....
> 
> Terugloop van producties.



Ik heb het woord faillissement niet gebruikt hoor. :Cool:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik heb het woord faillissement niet gebruikt hoor.



... nee, ik werd even misleid  :Embarrassment: , icm de regen van faillissementen die bepaalde sectoren en branches treffen.

Maar jammer is het zeker, laten we hopen dat de kennis / know-how nog op een andere wijze wordt voortgezet.

----------


## RayM

Je vraagt je toch onwillekeurig af waarom het bedrijft stopt. Met zo'n inventaris en produktielijst kun je je toch niet voorstellen dat men stopt omdat er in de markt een terugloop is? Of geen opvolger?

----------


## e-sonic

Tsja,  ik zie voornamelijk geluid, ik denk dat een compleet bedrijf ook nog minimaal twee loodsen met licht heeft.

Wellicht is daar de oplossing van het mysterie....

Verder gaf een blik op de website toch ook wel een aanwijzing, gelet op het huidige marketing geweld in deze sector.....

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Dat maakt niet uit. Er zijn genoeg bedrijven gespecialiseerd in alleen geluid en huren al het licht in... (En andersom)

Wat is er zo raar aan het idee dat er geen opvolger is? Hij is er niet, dan verkoop je toch gewoon de hiphap? 
Dr zijn veel meer mogelijkheden: ziekte, toch teruglopende markt en dan wil je faillissement voorblijven.. Of te wel: het bedrijf stopt, klaar. De reden is niet belangrijk.

Ik ga in ieder geval even een kijkje nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vraag me wel af of ze al die apparatuur kwijt kunnen....
Het is wel heel erg veel. :EEK!:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Hoe word er eigelijk geveild? Kistje voor kistje of een hele partij kisten?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Prijzen komen binnenkort op Troostwijk...Hoe ik het lees en begreep van een collega kun je ook rechtstreeks zaken doen met RR...dan ben je de veiling dus voor.



ik lees iets over toezicht van een notaris, en die zit er meestal bij om belangen van derden te handhaven, dus die zul je mee moeten krijgen, dan.

----------


## MusicXtra

Tijdens een veiling houdt een notaris altijd toezicht, bij mijn weten is dat een wettelijke verplichting. Voor die tijd kun je gewoon zaken doen met R.R.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Tijdens een veiling houdt een notaris altijd toezicht, bij mijn weten is dat een wettelijke verplichting. Voor die tijd kun je gewoon zaken doen met R.R.



tuurlijk niet, dan zou ik ook bij mijn verkoop een notaris moeten inhuren... duur geintje..

maandag ff bellen, dan horen we t wel...

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Hoe word er eigelijk geveild? Kistje voor kistje of een hele partij kisten?



 Troostwijk veilt doorgaans PER STUK, soms worden er ook partijen als lot genummerd, vaak als er heeeel veeel van een soort is of als de stukwaarde laag is.

----------


## ewald

Kan je van de apparaturen ook van te voren de minimale hoogte van de biedingen kunnen zien? 
Ik ben benieuwd wat de spullen moeten opbrengen.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik probeer een account aan te maken op de site van de veiling maar mijn mail addres mag niet omdat het een gratis mailaddres is: hotmail, gmail lukt ook niet...

Ik hoop dat ik voor de biedingen niet hoef in te loggen maar ik denk het wel..

(Kijken ofdat ik nog een oude betaalde mail heb)

----------


## Noobie

of de eigenaar heeft z'n inventaris bij elkaar geteld, en koopt na de verkoop een huisje in spanje en vind het wel best verder  :Smile:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik probeer een account aan te maken op de site van de veiling maar mijn mail addres mag niet omdat het een gratis mailaddres is: hotmail, gmail lukt ook niet...
> 
> Ik hoop dat ik voor de biedingen niet hoef in te loggen maar ik denk het wel..
> 
> (Kijken ofdat ik nog een oude betaalde mail heb)



uhhh. ja!

En als ik me niet vergis moet je ook een BTW-nummer hebben :EEK!: .

En let op, de prijzen zijn EXCLUSIEF BTW en veilingkosten!!! Ik heb bij de veiling van 'het land van ooit' spullen duurder de deur zien uitgaan dan nieuwprijs)

En GEEN garantie!! (wysiwyg)

... er zitten wel veel leuke dingen bij... :Smile:

----------


## geenstijl21

> uhhh. ja!
> 
> En als ik me niet vergis moet je ook een BTW-nummer hebben.
> 
> En let op, de prijzen zijn EXCLUSIEF BTW en veilingkosten!!! Ik heb bij de veiling van 'het land van ooit' spullen duurder de deur zien uitgaan dan nieuwprijs)
> 
> En GEEN garantie!! (wysiwyg)
> 
> ... er zitten wel veel leuke dingen bij...



Je kunt als bedrijf of als particulier aanmelden, dus geen btw nummer...

----------


## rolanddeg

Heb me daar aangemeld als bedrijf, maar kan er nog steeds geen prijzen vinden... Wellicht worden deze op een ander tijdstip nog bekend? Hoop in ieder geval voordat de veiling begint!

----------


## geenstijl21

> Heb me daar aangemeld als bedrijf, maar kan er nog steeds geen prijzen vinden... Wellicht worden deze op een ander tijdstip nog bekend? Hoop in ieder geval voordat de veiling begint!



Veiling is pas in september....Vaak een week of 2 van tevoren, kijk maar naar de andere veilingen op Troostwijk

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Heb me daar aangemeld als bedrijf, maar kan er nog steeds geen prijzen vinden... Wellicht worden deze op een ander tijdstip nog bekend? Hoop in ieder geval voordat de veiling begint!



De prijs die bepaal JIJ samen met al die honderden andere bieders, soms heb je geluk (en een leuke aanschaf), soms heb je niets.... Zolang jij blijft doorbieden win je, maar of het dan nog leuk is.....

----------


## Gast1401081

> De prijs die bepaal JIJ samen met al die honderden andere bieders, soms heb je geluk (en een leuke aanschaf), soms heb je niets.... Zolang jij blijft doorbieden win je, maar of het dan nog leuk is.....



er zullen wss minimumprijzen worden gehanteerd, dwz dat je die midas XL3 niet voor 50 euri meekrijgt.

----------


## 4AC

> De prijs die bepaal JIJ samen met al die honderden andere bieders, soms heb je geluk (en een leuke aanschaf), soms heb je niets.... Zolang jij blijft doorbieden win je, maar of het dan nog leuk is.....



Ik denk (hoop) dat iedereen hier wel het principe van een veiling kent.
De veilingmeester begint echter altijd met een vanafprijs... :Wink: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## @lex

> er zullen wss minimumprijzen worden gehanteerd, dwz dat je die midas XL3 niet voor 50 euri meekrijgt.



Bij een hoop veilingen lijkt dat de reële tweedehands waarde gewoonlijk ook gehaald wordt ook als er geen minimum prijs wordt gesteld. Bij de veilingen van enkele honderden kavels bij Procon in Hamburg en Kalanos in H'sum bleven er slechts enkele tientallen kavels achter omdat er onvoldoende hoog op geboden werd. Soms worden tijdens de laatste uren van een veiling de kavels waarop niet geboden wordt zelfs in prijs verlaagd. Zag zo een kavel van 172 compulite dimmers van €1000,- naar €500,- terugzakken. Vervolgens steeg het hele zooitje naar een niveau dat welliswaar interessant was, maar voor mij niet meer haalbaar.

En inderdaad: kan me goed voorstellen dat je op een gegeven moment wel klaar bent met ondernemen, alleen nog maar de knoppen van je toetsenbord ziet ipv de knoppen van de mixer, geen opvolging in de familie hebt en/of van je pensioen (wat je bedrijfskapitaal ook gewoon kan zijn) wil gaan genieten! Ik ken Rogier niet heel goed, maar kan me voorstellen dat hij daar wel aan toe is.

@lex

----------


## chippie

Ik weet niet hoe het in Nederland gaat maar in België mag je op het aankoop bedrag nog 17 % veilingmeester en 21 % BTW betalen. Je leest het goed ja......hoe is dat bij jullie?

----------


## showband

ja je mist hier (16%?) veilingkosten en 19% BTW dus als je ergens 1000euri hebt uit te geven als hobbygeluidsboer. Dan moet je maximaal iets van 700 euro bieden!

let iedereen even op. (Anders gaan mensen hier ook weer meer dan de nieuwprijs uitgeven).  :Wink:

----------


## jaksev

Zeer intressant spul ja, staan een aantal leuke dingen in de brochure,

vooral die stroom distributie rackjes, en effecten rackjes.

Mja heel Nederland zal daar wel een bod op uitbrengen

----------


## laserguy

> Anders gaan mensen hier ook weer meer dan de nieuwprijs uitgeven



En dat zou niet de eerste keer zijn bij een veiling!

----------


## eddy56

> Mja heel Nederland zal daar wel een bod op uitbrengen



Geloof dat het foldertje in heel europa verspreid is. dus dat word toch opbieden tot en met. :Embarrassment: 

Greetz Eddy

----------


## Pseudo

Voor zover wij hebben begrepen komen er bovenop de prijzen die gaan worden gegeven ook nog eens 19% BTW en 6% 'notariskosten' Weet niet of er dan ook 6% over de BTW gaat worden gerekend, maar zo word het wel een stuk duurder allemaal.
Heeft iemand een idee waar RR ophoud¿ Niemand die ik tot dusver heb gesproken in het bedrijfsleven weet er iets van. Maar volgens mij is het een goed lopend bedrijf, ook aan die inventaris te zien.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Voor zover wij hebben begrepen komen er bovenop de prijzen die gaan worden gegeven ook nog eens 19% BTW en 6% 'notariskosten' Weet niet of er dan ook 6% over de BTW gaat worden gerekend, maar zo word het wel een stuk duurder allemaal.
> Heeft iemand een idee waar RR ophoud¿ Niemand die ik tot dusver heb gesproken in het bedrijfsleven weet er iets van. Maar volgens mij is het een goed lopend bedrijf, ook aan die inventaris te zien.



Aan de inventaris kun je niet zien of het een goed lopend bedrijf is.....

Het bedrijf stopt en wordt geveild. Ik weet wel iets meer maar dat voegt helemaal niets toe. Voor de exacte reden even bellen naar RR....

Lijkt mij in ieder geval niet relevant om alle ins en outs rond het stoppen van het bedrijf te weten. De veiling is veel interessanter.

----------


## geenstijl21

En het gaat maar door met bedrijven die op Troostwijk staan

Ummels B.V. - Online veiling - Troostwijk

184 km kabel....hoppa tee 200 versterkers,96 mengpanelen, 1000 microfoons.

Het gaat om Ummels B.V en dit betreft WEL een faillissement.

----------


## MusicSupport

> En het gaat maar door met bedrijven die op Troostwijk staan
> 
> Ummels B.V. - Online veiling - Troostwijk
> 
> 184 km kabel....hoppa tee 200 versterkers,96 mengpanelen, 1000 microfoons.
> 
> Het gaat om Ummels B.V en dit betreft WEL een faillissement.



Voornamelijk China rommel als je het mij vraagt...

----------


## e-sonic

de veiling van RR is steeds uitgesteld,  nu tot 5 dagen.

Ummels is toch spul wat in Nederland gebakken is, de website van het bedrijf geeft daar wel duidelijkheid over.

----------


## seppe30

heb eens een kijkje genomen denk niet dat er koopjes zijn te doen 
vindt de start prijsen redelijk hoog

----------


## MusicSupport

> heb eens een kijkje genomen denk niet dat er koopjes zijn te doen 
> vindt de start prijsen redelijk hoog



Mee eens. De BTW krijg je terug maar de 16% opgeld maakt sommige artikelen nu al duurder dan hun dagwaarde/kostprijs of nieuwprijs.

En dan zijn er ook nog eens van die gekken die het er voor geven terwijl ze op marktplaats eerst de helft zouden bieden :P

----------


## MusicXtra

Is het jullie ook opgevallen dat er al heel veel apparatuur weg is?
In de brochure stonden onder andere Alcons Line array's die je nu nergens meer terug vindt.
En inderdaad zijn de prijzen veel te hoog, ik haak in elk geval al af.

----------


## Breur

Ikzelf was benieuwd naar de prijzen van de BSS compressors. Op de brochure hadden ze er hier genoeg van, nu vind ik geen een meer terug.... Helaas, verder zoeken dan maar  :Wink: .

----------


## MusicSupport

> Is het jullie ook opgevallen dat er al heel veel apparatuur weg is?
> In de brochure stonden onder andere Alcons Line array's die je nu nergens meer terug vindt.
> En inderdaad zijn de prijzen veel te hoog, ik haak in elk geval al af.



Klopt; er was losse voorverkoop mogelijk. Stond ook in de folder!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Die prijzen gaan -uitzonderingen daargelaten- nergens over. Ik denk niet dat je hier überhaupt een koopje op de kop zult kunnen tikken.
Ik had een paar dingen op mijn lijstje staan, maar helaas...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Vergeet niet dat RR het vorig jaar zelf al heeft geprobeerd doormiddel van een mailing...om van zijn 'zooi' af te komen...Via zo'n bedrijf als Troostwijk gaat dit beter...En gaat het vuurtje wat sneller...

----------


## e-sonic

Het kan zijn dat je de prijs nu te hoog vindt,  maar zo werkt een veiling,  als er op een te hoge prijs geen biedingen komen, dan gaat men de prijs verlagen.

Dit zal met name gelden voor de minder gangbare zaken, en naarmate de einddatum van de veiling nadert.

Ik weet niet of de einddatum echt vasstaat, de begin datum is ook een paar keer verschoven.

Laat je niet ontmoedigen, ga gewoon regelmatig op de site kijken.

----------


## cobi

Inmiddels wordt er aardig geboden op Troostwijk. 

Voorbeeld: M7CL die inmiddels (de einddatum is pas voer 6 dagen) al op 15000 euro staat. Inclusief opgeld en btw komt dat toch op bijna 21000 euro! Het verschil met een nieuwe M7CL (heb je ook gelijk de nieuwe software)  vind ik niet echt groot meer. Zo stonden er nog meer interessante apparaten en speakers op die je uiteindelijk net zo goed nieuw kan kopen.

Een hoop apparaten zijn inderdaad inmiddels al verkocht, ik zie geen 901's, 480's en 300's meer. Enkel nog een paar LXP15's (maar die staan ook op marktplaats voor leuke bedragen). Kortom, het leuke is er wel een beetje van af.

----------


## jakkes72

De veiling is nu dus gesloten, maar op lang niet alles is geboden.... wat gebeurd er nu met die spullen?

Komen die opnieuw in een veiling (tegen lagere bedragen?)?
Iemand die dat zo weet?

----------


## laserguy

Dikwijls worden ze dan gegroepeerd en in loten aangeboden maar dat is afhankelijk van de veilingmeester (firma).

----------


## G-J

> Inmiddels wordt er aardig geboden op Troostwijk. 
> 
> Voorbeeld: M7CL die inmiddels (de einddatum is pas voer 6 dagen) al op 15000 euro staat. Inclusief opgeld en btw komt dat toch op bijna 21000 euro! Het verschil met een nieuwe M7CL (heb je ook gelijk de nieuwe software) vind ik niet echt groot meer. Zo stonden er nog meer interessante apparaten en speakers op die je uiteindelijk net zo goed nieuw kan kopen.
> 
> Een hoop apparaten zijn inderdaad inmiddels al verkocht, ik zie geen 901's, 480's en 300's meer. Enkel nog een paar LXP15's (maar die staan ook op marktplaats voor leuke bedragen). Kortom, het leuke is er wel een beetje van af.



wie wil fuck you M7CL en waar is de midas xl3 en de extension heen gegaan, daar had ik dan wel intresse in !

----------


## geenstijl21

> wie wil fuck you M7CL en waar is de midas xl3 en de extension heen gegaan, daar had ik dan wel intresse in !



Huh? Waar kom jij vandaan? Ga eens in de zandbak spelen.

----------


## Teun Van het Tuinpad

Hoi hoi 


[FONT=Verdana]Wil even kwijt  :Cool: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat dit bedrijf een jaar geleden ook al hun spullen verkocht heeft[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ook wegen een zogenaamde :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  beëindiging[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ze verkopen gewoon hun spullen die een paar jaar oud zijn [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En vernieuwen zo hun inventaris[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Die naam die ze der aan geven trekt op die manier veel [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Nieuwsgierige mensen die denken een koopje te kunnen :Stick Out Tongue:  scoren[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Groetjes [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Teun van het tuinpad[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ben even de plantjes water geven :Smile: [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri][/FONT]

----------


## janneman32

nou teun, als na een jaar je nieuwe alconskastjes, digico SD8 enz aan vervanging toe zijn vraag ik mij wanneer jij een nieuwe auto koopt! Als de asbak vol zit? 
bij mijn weten is r&r showequipment gewoon opgehouden te bestaan. De oude klanten zijn verspreid over Ampco, focus (en dus Rentall), en wat kleinere geluidsleveranciers. 

Wat ik mij wel afvraag is wat er is gebeurt met de kavels die niet zijn verkocht.

Greetzzz, Jan

----------


## geenstijl21

> Wat ik mij wel afvraag is wat er is gebeurt met de kavels die niet zijn verkocht.



Ik had laatst 40x beltpack sennheiser nodig voor een klusje (en bij mijn vaste leverancier Focus moest ik zaken doen met de curator).... even met RR gebeld en ik kon de niet verkochte kavels (het liefst) kopen en anders huren.

Hij is flink gezakt met de kavels die over zijn - waaronder dus 12x beltpack SK50.

@Teun: Heb je speciaal een profiel aangemaakt om dit te ventileren?

----------


## EL_Loco

> Hoi hoi 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Wil even kwijt [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Dat dit bedrijf een jaar geleden ook al hun spullen verkocht heeft[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana]Ook wegen een zogenaamde beëindiging[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Ze verkopen gewoon hun spullen die een paar jaar oud zijn [/FONT]
> ...



Ik weet niet of je uberhaubt daar wel eens binnen bent geweest, maar als je daar in de schatkamer bent geweest, dan snap je dat je onzin praat

-edit-
@ G-J
Voor zover ik weet zijn die richting ampco gegaan, XL3 met sidewing

----------


## G.P.Fransen

En 17 maart is er weer 1> R.R. Showequipment B.V. - Online veiling - Troostwijk

*R.R. SHOWEQUIPMENT B.V.*


Voeg toe aan  Outlook agenda 								 									Startdatum:
17-03-2010 vanaf  14:00 CET
								        Sluitingsdatum:
30-03-2010  vanaf 14:00 CET

R.R. Showequipment B.V.*Den Ilp 5E
1127 PA
Den Ilp [NL]*

----------


## janneman32

Nou, is mijn vraag ook gelijk beantwoord...... Jammer dat die 901-en al weg waren. Is er al iemand die zicht heeft op een kavellijst?

----------


## Gast1401081

wat zoek je precies?

----------


## janneman32

niks specifiek, maar leuke speeltjes zijn altijd wel welkom. Jammer dat er tijdens de vorige veiling geen "koopjes" tussen zaten

----------


## @lex

Ik denk dat je bij R&R geen speeltjes moet verwachten... Dus ook geen "koopjes". Als je op zoek bent naar in topconditie verkerende apparatuur dan kan je er zeker slagen, maar dan moet je wel de bijbehorende portemonnee meenemen...

Een setje Clair Brothers monitors zou ik ook graag in de schuur willen hebben. Maar ja, DAP blijft nieuw toch goedkoper...

@lex

----------


## Whitefarmer

En daarom dan toch maar opnieuw in de veiling? :Confused:

----------


## Outline

Als ik het zo lees, is er vorige keer OF niet veel/niks verkocht OF er is nu weer een hoop terug gekomen uit langdurige verhuur. Wan ik kan me niet herinneren dat er vorige Carver's in de veiling zaten... Ben benieuwd dus!

Btw: In het geval dat dit weer terug is gekomen uit langdurige verhuur zeg ik: ***verdomme, wat heeft die gast een enorme inventory gehad!

----------


## Gast1401081

goed nieuws, er staan nog wat leuke dingen op de lijst, slecht nieuws , weggeven is er niet bij.

----------


## Dennis vd Dool

Beste Collega's,

Denk dat de meeste het al wel door hadden, maar de veiling van R&R is weer opnieuw gestart.

De Link:
R.R. Showequipment B.V. - Online veiling - Troostwijk

Doe er je voordeel mee! Hij loopt tot 30 maart!

Groeten,

Dennis

----------


## @lex

Hier liep al een draadje over. In eerste instantie over de veiling in spemteber 2009, maar aan het einde daarvan ook al vooruitlopend op de veiling van 2010:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...equipment.html

@lex

_edit modje: oud en nieuw onderwerp even samengevoegd._

----------


## bones2001

Nou, wie heeft er nog wat kunnen kopen voor een schappelijke prijs ?
Ben niet verder gekomen als een setje EAW JF60's, de rest ging me
toch even over m'n budget  :Big Grin:

----------


## 4AC

> Nou, wie heeft er nog wat kunnen kopen voor een schappelijke prijs ?
> Ben niet verder gekomen als een setje EAW JF60's, de rest ging me
> toch even over m'n budget



Hoeveel heb je hiervoor moeten neertellen all-inclusive?
Als je hier liever geen antwoord op wilt geven dan begrijp ik dat volledig. En dan moet je dat ook vooral niet doen.  :Embarrassment: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## @lex

Yamaha PM3500, Lexicon LXP 15 II, EAW MX100, een stapel rackpanels en twee kantoorkasten voor mijn boekhouding...

@lex

----------


## bones2001

De JF60's heb ik 225 euro de set voor betaald,
maar daar komt nog 36 euro "opgeld " bij en totaal 50 euro btw, maar die
vorderen we weer terug uiteraard :Big Grin: 
Setje komt dus op een 260 eurootjes.
Maar ik had liever de KF 695's gehad, maar die werden me te duur. :Frown:

----------


## AJB

Iemand al in Wisseloord wezen shoppen? Die zijn ook alweer een weekje ter ziele...

----------


## MusicSupport

> Iemand al in Wisseloord wezen shoppen? Die zijn ook alweer een weekje ter ziele...



Shoppinglink?

----------


## ljanton

Er is nog niets bekend van een uitverkoop. een eerdere uitverkoop in 2009 is gecanceld geweest.

----------

